

Uncovering "Stealth" Plair - Floodgate and Maples Next Big Idea - asadi
http://plair.com
So much for staying stealth(http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/22/shhh/)<p>I'll take the liberty of releasing it now just because it was so easy to gain access to the site. Just use FB to connect and your in. This is exactly why staying in so called "stealth" is ridiculous. Sorry but this reminds me of Color.com release.<p>"As in stop being in stealth mode.  Stop asking for advice.  Stop doing your start-up.  You're not ready."<p>htt://Plair.com<p>http://bit.ly/PZuZcq
http://bit.ly/MNfZNB
http://db.tt/39VifwBv
http://db.tt/kkPiZMNk
http://db.tt/NbPNRAXO
======
asadi
So much for staying stealth(<http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/22/shhh/>)

I'll take the liberty of releasing it now just because it was so easy to gain
access to the site. Just use FB to connect and you're in. This is exactly why
staying in so called "stealth" is ridiculous.

"As in stop being in stealth mode. Stop asking for advice. Stop doing your
start-up. You're not ready."

htt://Plair.com

<http://bit.ly/PZuZcq> <http://bit.ly/MNfZNB> <http://db.tt/39VifwBv>
<http://db.tt/kkPiZMNk> <http://db.tt/NbPNRAXO>

~~~
ChuckMcM
You know, there was a time when being in 'stealth' mode was because you were
so cool that you needed some time to get ready before you started taking on
customers. Now its a proxy for 'we are filing a bunch of patents, hang on'

The problem of course is that 'stealth' mode can lead to 'designed in a
vacuum' mode which means you don't get the benefit of people making
observations that in hindsight are obvious.

